# Litchfield or severn valley ?



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Guys very new to the GTR family just looking for some recommendations Litchfield is closer for me but also hear some great reports about seven valley, need to book the car in for a horrible noise from n/s/f wheel between 5 to 20 mph sounds really bad 
also clutch relearn?,full service.. thank in advance .
Paul


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

where do you live? 
as litcho is closer its a no-brainer plus your cars would be in very safe hands


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

AC Speedtech

IMHO Litchfield got too expensive and SVM come across as pushy salesmen. Andy @ AC Speedtech has the right balance of know-how and realistic prices.

Just to add.... If it's a clicking sound from the wheels then do a search on here and you will learn how to fix it yourself in 30 mins.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Litchfields


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have used Andy at AC speedtech and been fairly satisfied.

Also had the pleasure of meeting Amar at SVM recently and he helped me know end with tracing all the service history and paperwork for one of my cars.

He also toured us around there workshop and let us see some old school Ford RS cars there restoring.

Never used Litchfields so would'nt re
ally want to comment other than I have bought ecu tek and dodson products from them.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Litchfield all day long.


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

+1 for AC Speedtech. 
I will not go anywhere else


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

When SVM quoted this....

*Brakes - £312.00 inc vat (Based on 4hrs) - Additional time maybe required - will advise
*

Yup, thats right, they quoted 4 hours with more time possibly needed to fit some alcon discs. (Re using bells).

How to instantly lose a customer right there.

Litchfield did them for, 90 minutes labor or thereabouts (it got merged into a service and some other things, so probably worked out less)


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

+1 Litchfields.

After going there for first service and Stage 1 I have had no reason to look elsewhere as I'm very impressed with the service, knowledge, professionalism and advice. Will be using them for 4th time in May.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Snooze said:


> +1 Litchfields.
> 
> After going there for first service and Stage 1 I have had no reason to look elsewhere as I'm very impressed with the service, knowledge, professionalism and advice. Will be using them for 4th time in May.


Likewise.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's small stuff location is important.
I rate Litchfields but I am not going to drive for 3+ hours for a job that takes an hour or two.

SVM may do good work but the way they have come across on this forum previously means I just wouldn't take my car there.
No matter how good they are. They aren't the only trader I feel like that about though, so it's not a personal thing against just SVM.

I'm just glad we have Kaizer Motor in the South East.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

+1 for AC, always great work, great advice and friendly..... everything you want when you get your car looked after


----------



## Mozza_1981 (Dec 11, 2015)

Both good, Severn Valley on average slightly cheaper.

Again, I would just go on who's more local. I live 20 miles from SVM so would be a no brainer to take to Litchfield's.

Make sure you get a good relationship with the garage you use and they will help you out where possible and also get to know the car and its history.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I do most work on the car myself inc engine and box removal, turbo fitting etc, I have used Litchfields and found them very professional however Im a firm AC Speedtech fan for anything I cant do on the car myself even though its 500 mile round trip, cars there now having a forged motor and clutches uprated.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

To answer the question out of the 2 - Litchfields, had very bad experiences with SVM. Litchfield's are a great bunch and although I'm not a proper customer, have a good relationship with them.

The other two to consider:
1. JM Imports (Look after my car).
2. Acspeedtech (Great bunch of guys).


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

ac speed tech , fantastic set of lads , every one and i mean everyone knows what they are taking about, ( brewing up is shite though  ......) litchifield had no experince with them but i have just spent a lot of money with them and upto now the process has been good and very well handled. lots of positive comments on this forum.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield's always served me well


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Litchfields all day long


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

I've only ever used Lichfields in fact I bought my last GTR off them ,I've always had great service from everyone their, so I have no reason to take my car anywhere else


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks all for your honest opinions great advise much appreciated, anyone got a link for a tidy diagnostics 
Machine that I could possibly perform a clutch learn on ?

Thanks again 

Paul


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Sure buy an Ecutek cable if your car has an Ecutek map it takes 5 mins for a clutch re-learn. Make sure the car is warmed up...


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's Litchfield for me if you're not happy about something they go out of their way to fix it.
Ian it's top guy knows his stuff and Nill is always happy to look after you and show you around


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

kindai said:


> When SVM quoted this....
> 
> *Brakes - £312.00 inc vat (Based on 4hrs) - Additional time maybe required - will advise
> *
> ...


Similar result for me, for fitting new front brake pads (which I was supplying) was told there would a small charge - fair enough. "Small charge" turned out to 1 full hours' work (90 quid from memory) ... bye bye


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

ExEvoMan said:


> Similar result for me, for fitting new front brake pads (which I was supplying) was told there would a small charge - fair enough. "Small charge" turned out to 1 full hours' work (90 quid from memory) ... bye bye


£90!!! for changing some front pads!!!!!!!!! :runaway:

Theres taking the piss and then theres _really _taking the piss.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

kindai said:


> £90!!! for changing some front pads!!!!!!!!! :runaway:
> 
> Theres taking the piss and then theres _really _taking the piss.


Sounds like they're all at it. How about £400 to change an exhaust and £160 to change some tyres (non run flats) quoted by a specialist who may or may not be located in Gloucestershire.

I learned my lesson and took it to AC Speedtech next time I wanted to change exhaust and they charged me a princely sum of £100 including actually asking me how I wanted my exhaust tips to be setup and taking the time to talk through engine upgrade options.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe they saw you coming and didn't want your business!


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Having had an extremely poor experience with Lichfield’s I wanted to hear people’s opinions on Severn Valley and found this thread. They don’t sound anything special so am considering AC Speedtech now for the service which is due next month.

Still a bit of a hike from Sheffield but probably a little closer than Lichfield’s. 

These guys still rate highly?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

DocT said:


> [
> 
> Sounds like they're all at it. How about £400 to change an exhaust...
> 
> I learned my lesson and took it to AC Speedtech next time I wanted to change exhaust and they charged me a princely sum of £100 including actually asking me how I wanted my exhaust tips to be setup and taking the time to talk through engine upgrade options.


£400 to change an exhaust! I paid £189 and thought that was a lot! Which part of the exhaust did you have changed at Acspeedtech?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads like this make me laugh (I know it's an old one!) as people never seem to factor in the value of their own time and will spend a fiver to save a quid. All the well known tuning companies have their good, and bad points, so it's all about finding one that you can have a relationship with. They're all businesses, at the end of the day, so are there to make money, not offer charitable services.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Unimag said:


> Having had an extremely poor experience with Lichfield***8217;s I wanted to hear people***8217;s opinions on Severn Valley and found this thread. They don***8217;t sound anything special so am considering AC Speedtech now for the service which is due next month.
> 
> Still a bit of a hike from Sheffield but probably a little closer than Lichfield***8217;s.
> 
> These guys still rate highly?


I've got a service booked in with acspeedtech in a couple of weeks. I went there a couple of months ago re bellhousing issue and found them to be very friendly. Another gtr specialist told me that I would need new bushes, bellhousing, prop shaft and rear drop links. Got a second opinion from acspeedtech and they advised only the drop links have a slight play and strictly speaking even they didn't need changing immediately. Everything else mentioned by the other gtr specialist was fine and didn't need changing. I will certainly be using them going forward.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Imran said:


> I've got a service booked in with acspeedtech in a couple of weeks. I went there a couple of months ago re bellhousing issue and found them to be very friendly. Another gtr specialist told me that I would need new bushes, bellhousing, prop shaft and rear drop links. Got a second opinion from acspeedtech and they advised only the drop links have a slight play and strictly speaking even they didn't need changing immediately. Everything else mentioned by the other gtr specialist was fine and didn't need changing. I will certainly be using them going forward.


Thanks for input. I’ll be giving them a try I think

Hopefully I’ll have a better experience this time around


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have a shop myself and AC built my forged engine as I was between shops, but I would not attempt to build a hi spec 35 motor, my partner Dimitri would do that as well as any heavy trans work. The guys have my motor back due to an unforseen problem nothing to do with them, they are the ONLY shop I would consider using at all no matter what the distance. Without a doubt the nicest most honest bunch of guys ive come across ! On a par with myself and Dimitri :tard: 

You will not go wrong with AC.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Kaiizer anyone? I've always found them extremely knowledgeable, friendly and reasonable. Plus they're closest to me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

zed1 said:


> Kaiizer anyone? I've always found them extremely knowledgeable, friendly and reasonable. Plus they're closest to me.


Sly is a great spot on guy

its where my 35 goes always.:thumbsup:

service is great, cost is fine and always is helpful on showing you what is being done and why

:thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Sly is a great spot on guy
> 
> its where my 35 goes always.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Depends what you want done, heard nothing but good things about Sly, but would he be able to do a 1500hp conversion? So depends on what work you want done.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes he can. maybe you need to check out his FB page.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

How can can he do any big builds with no dyno or rolling road, as John said up to stage 4.25 with Sly and he uses Lichfield maps, even they put them on a rolling road


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

WarrenA said:


> How can can he do any big builds with no dyno or rolling road, as John said up to stage 4.25 with Sly and he uses Lichfield maps, even they put them on a rolling road


Warren, I dont like dynos, my car has never been on a dyno! Do you know why? because I dont drive on a dyno everyday, I drive on the road, which is why my car is mapped on the road. when it has the new big turbos on we may well map for race fuel but it will be finished on a real road at real speed behaving as it will in real life at 200mph.

As far as can X tuner build a 1500hp R35? The answer is any can, but HOW MANY have and if so how many have they built, what parts do they KNOW work from personal experience. If I was having a heart transplant I wouldnt want some newly qualified specialist having a bash cause he knows roughly how it should go. I hear but so and so is an Nissan tech! Big deal, R35 engine not operating correctly! Change it, Trans leaking from a seal! Change it! How many problems do they actually fix at Nissan by good old fashioned mechanical means. 

So if thats all the experience a Nissan tech has god help us. We employed a Audi master tech at Austec, he was completely useless at real world mechanics, the best thing I herd him and another audi tech we took on was discussing the location of a cam on a V8 rover, after I had it within 30 mins of being able to remove said cam.:thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

matty32 said:


> yes he can. maybe you need to check out his FB page.


Yeah I would do but searched Kaiser Motors got a garage in Namibia and Kaiser Engineering in the USA :squintdan


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah I would do but searched Kaiser Motors got a garage in Namibia and Kaiser Engineering in the USA :squintdan


That's because it's Kaizer not Kaiser..........


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

mallockman said:


> That's because it's Kaizer not Kaiser..........



:tard::tard::tard::tard::tard::tard:

Thanks:squintdan


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

matty32 said:


> yes he can. maybe you need to check out his FB page.


His Facebook shows nothing more than a stage 4.5 so around 700bhp. 

I agree his great for service etc but as of yet I’ve not heard of any big builds.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

matty32 said:


> yes he can. maybe you need to check out his FB page.


Yeah checked that and not too many 1500 hp builds on there. But as said great reviews.


----------



## Lee-GTR35 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all.

Ive just been to Kaizer for a stage 4 and service on my GTR, excellent service, as i have come to expect for Sly and the team.

Im sure with the knowledge that the team have, that they are more than capable of building a 1500bhp build if the customer would require that, no doubt. 
Why would they only do conversations up to 4.5 ?? 

In my experience not all tuners would use a rolling road, the rolling road from what i have learnt over the years is the safer option, ( not being able to go more than 70 mph unless you have access to a private road ) plus better to fine tune the car.
Not only that they scare the hell out of me LOL


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know where the OP actually is, but MGT are just about bang in-between Litchfield and SVM, they've been building big HP motors for years, regularly got 1000hp+ motors on the dyno. Can also get a reliable coffee.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

simGTR said:


> I don't know where the OP actually is, but MGT are just about bang in-between Litchfield and SVM, they've been building big HP motors for years, regularly got 1000hp+ motors on the dyno. Can also get a reliable coffee.


Not really done a lot with VR38's though, best known for their RB26 and RB28 builds.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Late to the thread but another Litchfield customer. Both are about the same distance from me too


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

Do SVM, Kaizer or AC Speedtech offer a warranty like Litchfield do?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Sheriff said:


> Do SVM, Kaizer or AC Speedtech offer a warranty like Litchfield do?


SVM do but I wasn't able to get a definitive answer as to what it covers though.


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

Imran said:


> SVM do but I wasn't able to get a definitive answer as to what it covers though.


That doesn't fill me with confidence


----------



## ChillyFly (Aug 14, 2015)

Sheriff said:


> Do SVM, Kaizer or AC Speedtech offer a warranty like Litchfield do?


Kaizer do, certainly.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Imran said:


> SVM do but I wasn't able to get a definitive answer as to what it covers though.


Not diffs apparently


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Simonh said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > SVM do but I wasn't able to get a definitive answer as to what it covers though.
> ...


LOL


----------



## garycolt (Mar 24, 2018)

MR 55 GTR said:


> Guys very new to the GTR family just looking for some recommendations Litchfield is closer for me but also hear some great reports about seven valley, need to book the car in for a horrible noise from n/s/f wheel between 5 to 20 mph sounds really bad
> also clutch relearn?,full service.. thank in advance .
> Paul


I would go to SVM every time not are they only cheaper but i found there customer service bang on Airmin down there is a top man!!


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

All I can say with SVM is they quoted this for my front discs to be replaced.



> Brakes - £312.00 inc vat (Based on 4hrs) - Additional time maybe required - will advise
> 
> Fit Own supplied discs and pads
> Existing bells will need to used



4 hours might need more time? I'm sorry but are they getting some dude with 1 arm to do the work? Lets be brutally honest, changing discs and pads is not a difficult job, I could do it on my drive if it came to it, let alone in a garage with the right equipment who deal with this car day in day out.

This was back when I was just getting my first service after purchasing the car, so either they were trying to mug me off, or didnt want the work.

It said enough to me to never go there, and Litchfields have my custom for good.


----------



## SPR-Moto (Feb 20, 2017)

@Unimag, I've just had my car fully serviced by ACspeedtech, and I'm not too far from you. I couldn't recommend them highly enough! Defo worth a drive over the tops!


----------

